# Anybody heard of or use bug screen over nose and mouth?



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't want to wear a full-face helmet. Seems overkill if I only want to screen out bugs while riding.

Any innovative ideas?


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I have seen cowboy bandannas tied around faces, with sunglasses. It seems to work. I'm thinking about putting a surgical mask in my Camelbak for some of the worst paths around here.

Maybe a dust mask would be more breathable. I want one in black.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Might be time to invent something...

You heard it here first!


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*buzz off*

Try a buzz off bandana either under your helmet or velcroed on to the helmet, which I use as a sun shade. Keeps the bugs away from my face.
Super when gnats are driving you nuts.


----------



## 01bmf (Apr 22, 2011)

buffwrap

Buff®Sports | Original Buff®


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wear a bug head net over my helmet. The visor of my helmet helps keep the net off my face.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

beanbag said:


> I just wear a bug head net over my helmet. The visor of my helmet helps keep the net off my face.


I got one of these at REI today. It's going in my jersey pocket next time I ride through the farm fields. I am sure I swallowed or inhaled a few dozen gnats last weekend.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

01bmf said:


> buffwrap
> 
> Buff®Sports | Original Buff®


Buffs are great. I discovered buffs when I was having chemo and lost my hair. I still wear one under my helmet when the bugs are bad. They stretchy and covers the mouth and nose, but not too tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

beanbag said:


> I just wear a bug head net over my helmet. The visor of my helmet helps keep the net off my face.


+1 what beanbag said

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Another +1 on the bug net.

The deluxe hiking versions have a wire rim/ring to keep the net away from your face, you don't need the wire rim if you're wearing a helmet with a peak as that does the job, the rim-less versions are more easily packable.


----------

